# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Livres >  Quels livres me conseillez-vous ?

## pepito62

Bonjour tout le monde !

Voil je suis  la recherche d'un ou deux livres maxi, me permettant d'amliorer mes comptences SQL, PL/SQL.

*Mon profil :* J'ai 23ans et je suis actuellement dveloppeur Delphi de mtier (depuis 6mois) et j'utilise des BDD Oracle 8i, 9i et 10g.
- J'ai fais un BTS IRIS et je connais plutt bien le SQL de base
==> SQL : SELECT, INSERT, UPDATE, DELETE, DROP, ALTER TABLE...
==> PL/SQL : FOR..IN, LOOP..END LOOP, IF..END IF, gestions de quelques exceptions...

*J'aimerais donc tre une bte en la matire (si je peux dire), en apprenant le SQL Expert (Voici se que j'enttends par la)*
==> SQL : Les jointures interne/externe, UNION/UNION ALL, INTERSECT, MINUS, Having, Overlaps, Decode, NVL, Group by, Translate...
==> Les triggers, toutes les exceptions
==> Les optimisations possibles

Actuellement, je me considre comme un dveloppeur moyen (cot SGBD) car je connais quand mme les jointures, les unions...mais
j'utilise ceci en bidoullant un peu afin d'arriver  mes fins.
==> J'aimerais effectuer la mme chose mais de faon intuitive et construit tout en amliorant mes algorithmes

J'ai regard sur le site Developpez.com pour trouver qq livres, j'ai apparemment trouv 2 livres qui peuvent tre interressant pour moi
mais j'aimerais votre avis. *Quels sont les livres que vous pouvez me conseiller ?*

- SQL Avanc : 2eme livre sur cette page http://sgbd.developpez.com/livres/
- SQL pour Oracle : 3eme livre sur cette page http://oracle.developpez.com/livres/
- D'autre livres sur Fnac.fr http://www3.fnac.com/search/quick.do...book&x=17&y=11

Merci de me conseiller, en vue de ma demande

----------


## Marc Musette

"mastering oracle sql" chez oreilly
"mastering sql and sql*plus" chez apress (lex de haan)

----------


## pepito62

Mou, j'ai regard sur le net et il m'a l'air pas assez complet.
Peut-tre que les deux se complte, je sais pas trop.

En tout cas, ce livre m'attire pas tellement et en plus, il est en anglais. Je recherche un livre en franais avec eventuellement des exercices corrigs ou des exemples concrets.

----------


## pepito62

Dommage de ne pas avoir d'autre rponse de votre part.

Tant pis, je vais essayer d'aller faire un tour dans une grande librairie pour essayer de feuilleter les qq livres relatif au SQL Expert afin d'effectuer mon choix.

Merci  vous, n'hsiter pas, je cloturerais cette discussion en fin de semaine.

----------


## vlah79

deux liens pouvant tre utile  ton choix:

Pour les livres sur SQL
http://sgbd.developpez.com/livres/

Pour les livres sur Oracle (et PL/SQL)
http://oracle.developpez.com/livres/

Perso, j'ai possde 
*PL/SQL pour Oracle 10g - Les guides de formation Tsoft* 
Ce livre me semble tre une trs bonne synthse du PLSQL. 

Nanmoins, Il te faudra un second livre sur le SQL, seul les spcificit PLSQL y tant dtaills.

----------


## john cleese

Salut, 

Si l'anglais ne te fait pas peur, je te conseille l'excellentissime ouvrage du non moins excellentissime Tom Kyte, _Expert Oracle Database Architecture: 9i and 10g Programming Techniques and Solutions_ que tu pourras trouver  un prix plutt attractif chez Amazon.

C' est un excellent bouquin qui couvre les versions 9i & 10g (mais en bonus : la version pdf de l'dition 8i est offerte sur un cd-rom avec le livre) au niveau architecture et techniques de programmation. 

Un must, mha...

----------

